
Show HN: Hunt for CryptoKitty bargains with CryptoKittyHunter - Hyra
https://cryptokittyhunter.com
======
Hyra
While waiting for the ETH network to come to its senses again so I can
actually buy a kitten I decided to pass the time building a little tool that
find bargains :)

Enjoy, and i you have any suggestions let me know!

